# IBS AND BLOOD SUGAR LEVELS



## Deana (Dec 12, 2004)

I have recently had my blood sugars rise and stay up.while they have been up my IBS seems to be symptom free,maybe a little C but more like a normal persons? I was wandering if anyone else has noticed this ,those off you who are diabetic? Could there be a connection with the diabeties and the IBS? Then again it just may be a fluke thing. Thanks Deana!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2000)

Hi Deanna, I am not diabetic, but I defintely have a blood sugar problem from time to time, I thought it was hypoglycemia, and then I thought it was from so much D. But it comes and goes, and does seem to be worse when my IBS is bad. I am going to ask my doctor about this when I have a followup appointement on Monday. If I get any helpful info, I'll let you know.CB


----------



## Deana (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi CB, Thanks for the quick reply if you have blood surgars going up from time to time then you probably have some sugar....please inform your doctor about this...any info you get on this would be appreciated thanks...I come from a long line of diabetics and believe me when I say if your sugars are going up you are boarderline and should be checked from time to time...good luck on monday and let me know what you find out..have an ibs free day ok ....Deana!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

There is *no* connection between diabetes and IBS.


> quote:but I defintely have a blood sugar problem from time to time,


How would you know that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2000)

Oh Flux, I am not going to go round and round with you on this one, but yes, I apparently have a problem, have been tested, not diabetes, though they keep testing me, but they are not sure that its hypoglycemia, because thats so unusual, accoridng to my internist. Hell, I don't know, all I know is I get shaky and very sick. So, as I told Deanna, I am going to inquire further with my doctor. While its probably not connected to IBS it is connected to food which is connected to IBS, and besides, no one knows what causes IBS, so why are you so sure about everything?????CB


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2000)

I have a problem with low blood sugar from time to time and I know this because I keep track of it with a blood glucose tester.I've had this problem all of my life and there's no known cause for it.It tends to be low during the time I'm in pain from the stomach cramps and it drops quickly.


----------



## Deana (Dec 12, 2004)

I tend to agree with CB that your blood surgars are connected with food and so is IBS most off the time so why wouldn't high or low blood surgars effect IBS....CB let me know what your doctor thinks on this ok.... Everyone have an IBS free day ....Deana!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

From time to time, testing has shown that I might have unstable sugar levels....was first noticed by a doc about the same time the IBS (or whatever it is) started up again 2+ years ago. I don't worry about it too much. But I try not to eat as much sugar as I used to -- have to avoid sugar for my IBS anyway. Also, I pay some attention to the glycemic levels of foods. BTW, there are a few things you can do to somewhat lower the glycemic levels of foods -- e.g., by adding fiber or ground flaxseed to your breakfast cereal, by eating a nutbutter with your fruit, etc.I think that many (maybe not all) of us with IBS could be suffering from general "system imbalance." Like one of my doctors said, when one system "goes," others may soon follow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2000)

Hi HipJan,I like your term, "general system balance". I happen to agree with you on that. I do believe that food is the culprit. My daughter had IBS, both C and D, reactive hypoglycemia, yeast overgrowth, FM, Mitral Valve Prolapse,Endometrosis, Interstitial Cystitis, etc. etc. She had IBS for 20 years and then finally the "system" started to go and she picked up all these other problems. That's why I think it is SO important for anyone with IBS to find their answer to that problem before they develop all these others. My daughter is doing well now, she is no longer suffering from IBS, and FM, she has just had surgery for Endometrosis and now is dealing with Interstitial Cystitis. A change in diet was her answer. I know Mike from the Leap Allergy group takes some flak on here, but if I had to do it all over again, I would run to his group no matter what the cost and find out what food is the problem. In my daughter's case, we put her on a very restrictive diet and were able to obviously get her off the offending ones but she is still on this restrictive diet. We are actually seriously thinking about looking into this Leap program, if it means that she no longer needs such a restrictive diet. We just know that with her, diet changes are the way to go. She is no longer on any prescription medications except for the IC now. Sorry to go on and on. HipJan, I think you're right tho, I too believe that IBS can lead to a major system failure and everything gets affected. There was not a part on my daughter's body that was somehow not affected by it, everything, including eyes, nose, ears, reproductive organs, you name it. I find this to be a very scary think and it all started with IBS!Casey


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I'm glad your daughter is doing better....ooooh! I agree that we should look beyond our IBS. I, too, have been hit hard by "system failure" and have been v. slowly recuperating.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

When I have CFS I am hypoglacemic (sp?) - to reduce low blood sugar 'attacks' I eat oatmeal for breakfast, oatcakes during the day as snacks, and a bannana in the afternoon, as recommended by my herbalist adn GP. My GP said pasta is the best thing to eat if you can tolerate wheat, which I can't, but the oats and bannans seem to be doing the trick. If I do have an attack, I have glucose powder or tablets which I carry with me all the time,although they make my stomach a bit sore. My hypogly.. is not connected to my IBS.susan


----------

